# Condos where Thai ownership drops below 51%



## elliotthope (May 16, 2013)

Hello all,

I was wondering what the situation would be if I bought a condo when the ratio of ownership was say 55% thai 45% foreign and then somebody else foreign bought a condo putting it at 49% thai and 51% foreign.

I am assuming they would not be able to sell the last property to a non-thai.

Also, would your be able to get clarification from the building members stating that at time of purchase you bought it legitimately with a 55%-45% split?

Thanks guys.
Elliott


----------

